# Como ingreso datos por puerto paralelo con c++ al pc



## robelectronico (Oct 25, 2006)

Hola  quisiera si me pudieran ayudar a conseguir o si tienen el programa en c++ que lea datos del prothoboard que se le envia y que los muestre en la computadora , si alguien lo tiene si me lo pudiera prestar ya que lo necesito para presentar un deber de colegio , pues casi tengo todo el programa pero no sale nada, no lee los datos que se le envia .
Por favor ayudenme muchas gracias a cualquier persona interesada y tambien gracias a los  que no .


----------



## neutron0607 (Oct 25, 2006)

si publicas tu programa va ser mas facil que alguien te lo corrija, yo hace como 2 meses
intente capturar datos  con el puerto paralelo queria usar los pines de datos que son ocho, aunque en algunas fuentes encontre que se puede convertir  el puerto de datos(salida) en entradas durante casi un mes no logre hacerlo,  finalmente decidi usar los el puerto de banderas que solo tiene 5 pines pero que si funciona como entradas direccion (0x379) en c++ usando la instruccion inportb(0x379)


----------



## ariel (Nov 6, 2006)

neutron0607 dijo:
			
		

> (0x379) en c++ usando la instruccion inportb(0x379)



Una cuestion bueno que libreria usaste y bajo que plataforma trabajas?

Saludos . . .


----------



## neutron0607 (Nov 11, 2006)

use c++ version 3 para ms-dos, de tal manera que me incluyera la  libreria (oh perdon es que no estoy en mi maquina y no estoy seguro creo que es la libreria conio.h o Dos.h te agradeceria lo checaras y la plataforma que use es windows 98 es que xp se pone mas restrictivo, si usas xp va a ser mas complicado y desde un c como el mio no te permite  acceder a los puertos


----------



## Luis Rodriguez (Nov 14, 2006)

neutron0607 dijo:
			
		

> use c++ version 3 para ms-dos, de tal manera que me incluyera la  libreria (oh perdon es que no estoy en mi maquina y no estoy seguro creo que es la libreria conio.h o Dos.h te agradeceria lo checaras y la plataforma que use es windows 98 es que xp se pone mas restrictivo, si usas xp va a ser mas complicado y desde un c como el mio no te permite  acceder a los puertos






Buenos dias, soy nuevo en el foro
Necesito ayuda para leer el puerto paralelo, por q ya se enviar datos al puerto paralelo pero no se recibir

Utilice el siguiente codigo en turbo C, para el manejo del puerto paralelo, activando leds
/* Programa de manejo de puerto paralelo
   INGENIERIA DE SISTEMAS*/
#include<stdio.h>
#include<conio.h>
#include<dos.h>

main()                           //Rutina principal
{char q;                         //Variables
    printf("\n ");
    printf("\nPROGRAMA SALIDA DE PUERTO PARALELO");
 do{
    int i;
    int a=2000,b=500;
    for(i=0;i<4;i++)             // Ciclo for hasta 4 veces
	 {outport(0x378,0x21);//100001
	  delay(a);
	  outport(0x378,0x31);//110001
	  delay(b);
	  outport(0x378,0x0A);//001010
	  delay(b);
	  outport(0x378,0x0C);//001100
	  delay(a);
	  outport(0x378,0x0E);//001110
	  delay(b);
	  outport(0x378,0x11);//010001
	  delay(b);
	 }
//   clrscr();
   printf("\nDesea otra secuencia? S/N  ");
   fflush(stdin);
   scanf("%c",&q);
  }
 while (q=='S');   //Fin de do-while Haga mientras q=S
//getch();
//getch();
}
*
Ademas para abrir los puertos en XP se usa un programa llamado USERPORT que se puede bajar en la siguiente direccion http://olmo.pntic.mec.es/jmarti50/puerto_xp/userport.htm*


----------

